# Gracie BJJ / Samuel Kwok wing chun



## Domino (Jul 31, 2009)

I remember seeing information regarding a hybrid art form that was possibly being created. 
Anyone anymore information, other than the seminar that took place.
http://www.kwokwingchun.com/artview.php?id=29
Carlson was a 9th degree red belt :yoda:


----------



## Nolerama (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm sure there are schools out there that teach both disciplines.

Here's a question: do you think it's more attractive to go to a school that has calls this a "new" art?


----------



## msmitht (Aug 1, 2009)

Domino said:


> I remember seeing information regarding a hybrid art form that was possibly being created.
> Anyone anymore information, other than the seminar that took place.
> http://www.kwokwingchun.com/artview.php?id=29
> Carlson was a 9th degree red belt :yoda:


There are many schools out there who teach a hybrid art that combines wing chun/tkd/karate with BJJ. They would be stupid not to include ground training in their curriculum. 
Regarding any hybrid that the late master Gracie, rest his soul, was a part of, I don't know. I do know that in his last few years he was doing a lot of seminars trying to secure money for his family for after he left us.


----------



## Domino (Sep 7, 2011)

Nolerama said:


> I'm sure there are schools out there that teach both disciplines.
> 
> Here's a question: do you think it's more attractive to go to a school that has calls this a "new" art?



Everyone will have a different perception of it I guess, IMO its not a new art, just combines 2 already established fighting / self defence styles into 1 class.


----------



## Domino (Sep 7, 2011)

msmitht said:


> There are many schools out there who teach a hybrid art that combines wing chun/tkd/karate with BJJ. They would be stupid not to include ground training in their curriculum.
> Regarding any hybrid that the late master Gracie, rest his soul, was a part of, I don't know. I do know that in his last few years he was doing a lot of seminars trying to secure money for his family for after he left us.



Ah I see. Either way I believe it would be pretty solid curriculum considering the Gracie family was involved.


----------

